# Advice needed



## KingTiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello
I live in near Nogales Arizona.
I'm looking advice on what is a good Tractor to get.

heres what i need is a full sized tractor
with a front end loader and a backhoe.
with pto.
i live on a river and have land on both side and will need to use it in the river (when it dry not full of water lol) to add some rocks and other stuff to protect my well. the river is sand so i think i need 4wd.

i dont have the money to buy a new john deere or any thing like that. so will need used or maybe a chinese or some other brand that dosent cost to much.
I'm willing to do any work on it.

i was reading about crated tractor's maybe somthing like that would work, 
i dont know much about tractors so any advice you can give.
any advice you have would be nice

i want to spend as little as i can. but have to keep it under $10,000 under 5,000 would be better.

Thank's, KingTiger


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello King Tiger and Welcome,

I'm not so sure that your available funds will find a TLB in the larger models. Not too sure about going Chinese with your price range either.

Perhaps a good used CUT can be acquired for that amount, will still do what you need to accomplish but take longer with a smaller unit. Don't want to discourage you, as sometimes you stumble onto a desperation sale where cash talks, but those deals are rare. Good luck with your tractor search.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Try looking for used - around here there are a lot of older machines that were trad-ins. Check on the local want adds and shop before you buy!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum KingTiger! To add to what Mark and Galen have already posted; what you are looking for will be a tough order to fill in the price range you seek. Although not an impossible find; there are pit falls and things to be aware of and some questions you may need to ask yourself so as to be prepared for what could potentially be in store for you. Not trying to discourage you but give you some ideas to consider and weigh the pro's and cons of owning and maintaining such a machine as opposed to rental or paying an operator to do the job. If this will be a regular and recurring task over a long period; it may indeed be best to own such a unit. They are out there in this price range as shown in the example below:

DEERE 310  

BUT......

Such a machine will more than likey have many thousand hours on it. In many cases all the pins and bushings in the hoe and FEL will require replacement, some if not all cylinders repacking, adhoc replacement of hoses, and various welding repairs of buckets, teeth, etc. Add to this hopefully occasional potential expected repairs of engine and drive train components. This is not all a negative or bad thing as units such as the 310 noted above are capable of going well over 5,000 hours with proper TLC for your TLB.  

If you are doing pretty much rough work and it does; having a perfect machine with tight pins and bushings and no leaks may not be an absolute requirement. In short, it may not be pretty, but it will get the job done. 

I understand you want 4WD but this will add a good bit to the price range of the unit and on a machine this size and possibly more maintenance concerns. 

Deere, Ford, JCB, and NH others make a good TLB. I listed the Deere 310 as it is one of the more popular machines out there. Here is a link to look for others. 

Construction Equipment For Sale: Loader Backhoe  

A dedicated TLB will not have a 3 pt. hitch on it so it will not have the same versatility as an ag tractor with a backhoe mounted to it. I would caution you about this as many backhoes that are mounted in this fashion are mounted on the 3 pt. hitch without a backhoe subframe to support and reinforce the tractor frame. This can and more than occasionally does results in a split tractor (read broken in half at the bell housing). For occasional light duty use, a hoe such as this might work out. 

I am sure some of our other members will jump in with some more creative and great ideas. 

Anyhow, just wanted to throw a few ideas and options to consider out there for you and again welcome aboard!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I would try for an older back hoe. This gives you a heavy duty loader and also hoe. You say you also need pto? Most backhoes don't have pto that I'm a where of. Not sure what your pto needs are but 2 older tractors may be in the picture. I have seen to often where a person goes outs and buy to small of an outfit and tears it up and before he knows it he's big repair bills. You aso might cconsider resale value in case you ever want to upgtade.
caseman-d


----------



## KingTiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok thanks for all the advice.
i may just go with a backhoe. but i'm still looking into my diffrant options.

KingTiger


----------



## Capt.Marion (Jan 2, 2007)

aye, a backhoe sounds like what ya need. Since you live in Arizona, although I ain't sure, get something you are comfortable doing repairs on yourself. Still it doesn't matter where you live, you usually do almost all of your repairs yourself.


----------



## Huntz Hilfiker (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello... I have just picked up a Case 310 backhoe/loader and want to identify year and exact model. The only info I have to go off of is the Model Tag which states 4028354. Can anyone tell me year and model info or direct me to a site that can?


----------

